# glass coffee table/display cabinet which adhesive



## Woodmonkey (24 Nov 2014)

I've been asked if I can make a glass display cabinet which will double as a coffee table in which the owner can display his beloved millenium falcon, something like this,






Couple of questions,
Toughened glass for the top, but should the side panels also be toughened glass or will ordinary glass be fine?
I was thinking of having the side panels sitting in grooves just as though they were wood panels, any problem with this?
Would like the top glass to sit flush with the wooden surround, can I just sit it in a rebate with some silicone to hold it in place? Is there a better adhesive to use?
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Woodmonkey (24 Nov 2014)

Nobody?


----------



## Ghengis (24 Nov 2014)

,I personally would make all the glass toughened


----------



## jordec66 (24 Nov 2014)

Definitely toughened all round, silicone will look messy and will be unsuitable for that project. I would suggest using a gasket for glass top.


----------



## Woodmonkey (24 Nov 2014)

A gasket, meaning a rubber seal? The top will be hinged to allow access inside, so I wanted the glass glued in somehow...


----------



## Chrispy (24 Nov 2014)

Toughened all round, BTW ordinary glass is called annealed glass, get the top piece ground and polished all round and just lay it in a rebate. 
What you haven't said is how you get in side, you will need to be able to adjust, clean and remove the contents.


----------



## n0legs (24 Nov 2014)

Woodmonkey":34ho60i6 said:


> I wanted the glass glued in somehow...


 
Automotive double sided trim tape. Comes in various widths, look out for 3M stuff.


----------



## n0legs (24 Nov 2014)

I wouldn't glue in the glass at the sides, Norm used some tiny rubber balls on a raised panel door he made, IIRC.
He put them into the grooves then fitted the centre panel. These would stop the glass rattling about and allow a bit of leeway for expansion and contraction.


----------



## Woodmonkey (25 Nov 2014)

Chrispy":3o8zuyjq said:


> Toughened all round, BTW ordinary glass is called annealed glass, get the top piece ground and polished all round and just lay it in a rebate.
> What you haven't said is how you get in side, you will need to be able to adjust, clean and remove the contents.



Think you missed my last post, was going to have the top hinged for access, hence why I thought I should glue the glass in


----------



## oakfield (26 Nov 2014)

Could you either make the top lift off with the glass just sat in the rebate. 
Or fit it on glazing security tape. This has a very strong stick and is available in a range of sizes from 1mm up.


----------



## Woodmonkey (26 Nov 2014)

Interesting, would the glazing tape be visible though the glass, or is it clear?


----------



## RobinBHM (26 Nov 2014)

It will need to be safety glass. I would ask advise when ordering the glass. 4mm toughened glass may jot be very flat, especially if the pieces are small.

Security tape is usually black or white......I think


----------



## oakfield (27 Nov 2014)

RobinBHM":dexk5p49 said:


> Security tape is usually black or white......I think



That's correct. The black would probably look ok if fitted neatly.


----------



## tobyriches (6 Dec 2014)

Why not make the top like a shaker style door, with the glass sitting in grooves all round? I would try and use those little rubber balls mentioned above too.


----------



## Brentingby (7 Dec 2014)

tobyriches":2xhnzy1p said:


> Why not make the top like a shaker style door, with the glass sitting in grooves all round? I would try and use those little rubber balls mentioned above too.



Good idea. But make it so the glass can be removed and replaced if needed.


----------



## Woodmonkey (7 Dec 2014)

I did consider that, but since it will be used as a table I would rather have the glass flush with the wooden surround


----------

